# Problem Spraying Benjamin Moore Advance



## JoeV2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Decided to use Benjamin Moore Advance to repaint cabinets. 
Clean up and spraying on Primer went well. However I am having a problem spraying Advance paint. I am using a Grayco TrueCoat 360VSP airless sprayer. 
I am ending up with small bumps the size of pin heads in the paint. I am guessing it is a problem with the paint not atomizing.
I tried thinning the paint and had troubles with it running at 7 or 10%.
I did get a good first coat after several tries with thinning to 4%, stirring the paint very well, 5 + minutes, with a drill attachment and running the sprayer low. However when I did the same thing on the second coat I ended up the small dots again.
I did some more tests spraying straight paint and 4% thinned paint at higher settings but still ended up with dots.
Any ideas how to get rid of the small dots?

I am almost at the point to rent different sprayer to see if the sprayer is the problem or brush the cabinets.

Thanks for the input


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 8, 2016)

While I've never used one of the battery powered sprayers, I've sprayed plenty of Advance with a real airless. I'm 99% sure the problem is with the sprayer, not the paint. 

Any decent airless will spray Advance unthinned and give great results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't spray much so I won't really comment on this one other than to say that I think the Truecoat 360 has given people more problems than the stepped up version which costs about $100 more. Sometimes scanning Amazon reviews can give you some idea if this is a common problem with the unit or not.


----------



## JoeV2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Just wanted to give an update. Also figured out how to attached picts so figured I would attached some picts of problem I am having. One is of test board I have been using, other is of cabinet door.
Spoke to Grayco support, they suggested the problem might be an air leak in the lid on the unit. They suggested I fill it with water, purge the air and let it sit for a while to see if any air gets in. Ran test, no air leaks so it wasn't the problem 
Still believe it may be an atomizing problem. Ran a bunch of different test with thinning the product to see if would help. Thinned the product from 4 - 10% and used different speed settings. Problem seemed to be a little less when paint was thinned more but still present.
Checked Benjamin Moore web site and they say paint should be sprayed at 2000 psi when using an airless sprayer. The 360 VSP unit I have only does 1300 psi, so that may be the problem.
Next step is going to be to spray some normal Benjamin Moore latex we got when we were deciding on colors to see how it sprays. If if sprays well I am going to assume the problem is using Advanced with the 360 airless.

If it turns our to be the gun, going to try an Hvlp unit a friend has.


----------

